
Modern State of Fertility 2019 - carlylayy
http://modernfertility.com/glamour
======
tathougies
My wife and I are so happy that we learned natural family planning through our
church. It cleared up a lot of questions we had had about fertility (male and
female), and was significantly more in depth than any sex education course in
high school. Not sure why more isn't taught.

That being said a few things about the study:

1\. The number of women who "Attended and/or completed graduate school" is
40.1%, which means this is not a representative sample of 'modern women',
since most modern women have not gone to graduate school

2\. Statements like 'X% of women believe that people believe Y' says more
about what the individual woman believes than what society believes. In that
light, it's interesting to note that, despite most women thinking that
infertility is especially stigmatized in women, the majority of women still do
not want their children to marry a man who is infertile.

~~~
educationdata
The last word of the first sentence attracted downvoting?

------
slenk
I'll be on the male's side here because I am one: my wife and I haven't been
able to conceive, going on 5 years trying now. I wish there was more (maybe
any?) support for males going through this.

A lot of efforts focused on women are popping up, which is nice, but it still
has a profound mental affect on men.

~~~
tathougies
I'm sorry that you are going through this. As a man myself who has been
through a lot of fertility-related experiences (recurrent miscarriages), I
will echo the point that there is limited support for men, and even less
interest in understanding male factors for fertility-related woes. For
example, research is quite clear that there is a male factor of some sort
related to pre-eclampsia and gestational hypertension in the woman (my wife
has had gestational hypertension before). There is also research showing that
non-standard sperm tests (for example DNA fragmentation) can affect
miscarriage rates. I am sure there are other more advanced tests for men for
those couples who are having trouble conceiving. However, every time I asked
for these tests, it was pointed out to me that few labs are able to do the
testing, and that it would be difficult to do. In many cases, I had to insist
that I be tested at all. That's my experience.

It's not just emotional support; IME, there seems to be a general disinterest
in men's bodies as reproductive entities, even though there seems to be a
great deal of interest in telling men how 'it takes two to tango' and 'be
there for your wife' and '50% of problems are with the man' (it's like, okay
if 50% of problems could be with me, then how come you can't test for any of
them?)

------
thefz
I do not understand why at the very start it states that "it takes two to
tango" about men fertility and the rest is all about women.

------
johnwheeler
Is this an ad of some sort? More context please.

Typically, Show HNs have a technical angle to them. Is this fertility test
you’re selling groundbreaking in an interesting way we can learn something
from?

Otherwise, it looks like you specifically created this account to post this
website for some ‘growth hacking’ experiment which is generally frowned upon.

~~~
marsrover
Do you really need context? It's a bunch of statistics about fertility and
people's beliefs about fertility.

I thought it was very interesting.

~~~
johnwheeler
I completely disagree. Most of those statistics are either common knowledge or
not really interesting enough to be front page HN.

At any rate, It looks like the post has been weighted down by one of the mods.

~~~
slenk
The survey would disagree with your argument that they are common knowledge.

------
identity-haver
I was pretty stunned that "in the majority of IVF cases, a woman cannot have a
baby using her own eggs". Apparently 89% of women are also not aware of this.
Does anyone know more about this? Here [1] it shows that at age 35-37, 30% of
nondonor IVF cycles result in live birth. How does this square with the above
fact? Is it because they would only try IVF in the first place if they thought
the nondonor eggs were viable?

[1] [https://www.advancedfertility.com/ivf-
age.htm](https://www.advancedfertility.com/ivf-age.htm)

